# Marrow bones



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

We give the girls Primal beef Marrow bones for long days alone, but I Would like to find other marrow bones that aren't so HARD. Found a site that sells, white tailed deer, elk and red deer marrow bones. would any of those choices be better? I am truly concerned about doing long term damage to Jazzi and Ella's teeth by useing Beef. Is deer and or elk any better? 
Any input or suggestions apprieciated:alberteinstein:


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

I would imagine any weight bearing bone of a larger animal is going to be very hard. I won't risk those bones - they are teeth breakers for sure.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

AgilityIG said:


> I would imagine any weight bearing bone of a larger animal is going to be very hard. I won't risk those bones - they are teeth breakers for sure.


I second this. I am a raw feeder 100% of the time. And I have heard of major issues with breaking teeth. By major - the dental work is $$$$.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Agreed!!!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

thanks for the input! I bought them bully sticks to try, 12 inch, they really like those, any other ideas? I've tried stuffing kongs, but that seems to add to many calories and doesn't keep them busy very long. Ella has a little issue with her waistline, so extra calories pose a problem. 
This is only an issue maybe once or twice a week, just like to have something special on those days.
Thanks again!


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

I freeze non fat plain yogurt in the kongs mixed with a little bit of peanut butter (or some other favorite food would work) for Mia for long days. Because it's frozen it lasts much longer, and the non fat yogurt doesn't hurt their waist line to much!


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

The other thing that's fun to put in Kongs is bananas and freeze it :biggrin:


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

AgilityIG said:


> The other thing that's fun to put in Kongs is bananas and freeze it :biggrin:


OOO... I've never tried that! I will have to try that!!


----------



## jazzi480 (Sep 19, 2010)

THANKS!! The yogurt and peanut butter should work, but they don't like bananas, wish they did! I'll try some combos with yogurt as they do love that!
Thank You


----------

